# RC Boat racing near Detroit, Flint area?



## 3fanforever (May 8, 2010)

Just wondering if anybody knows of any rc boat racing going on in the Detroit flint or anywhere in Michigan for that matter. I live near Flint and figured there had to be some other people out there with boats. Any websites or clubs where i can get more info? If nothing else, maybe i can find some guys wth boats to run with just gets boring running my Traxxas Spartan by itself.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

OK, you're in my territory!
Go to www.impba.net and find District 2, you'll find a lot of clubs in your area.
In Flint there are 2 events put on at Thread Lake a year, both record trials put on by FAST (Flint Area Speed Trials), I try to make both of those every year. My favorite race is in Saginaw on the west side of town at a conservation club. There is one late in the year in Rochester Hills at the Thelma Spencer Park and the former Ford Model Boat Club has a race I think now SW of Detroit Metro Airport as they keep moving their site around.
With the Traxxas Spartan you probably want a FE club as these others run nitro and gas. Then you'll need to check out www.mmeu.com and they're a NAMBA sanctioned club. Where they're running at now I don't know as I haven't been on their site in a long time but did hold a national event race at Camp Dearborn in Milford on General Motors Road, 17000 I think is the address there.
This is all from memory so I hope that I didn't mess up.


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

Just a reminder that the record trials are this weekend at Thread Lake. I don't know how the turn-out will be considering the weather forecast but Saturday looks like the best day to go.


----------

